# In einen Frame auf einer anderen Seite linken



## Eistee (15. Juli 2004)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage zu Frames:
Ich hab eine Seite (seite1.html) auf dieser Seite möchte ich einen link auf seite3.html setzen
Klickt man nun auf diesen link, so soll seite3.html allerdings in einem Frame der sich auf seite2.html befindet geöffnet werden?
Klar soweit?!

Wie ist sowas machbar?


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Juli 2004)

Mit Javascript....

rufe per Link die seite2.htm auf, und hänge dort als Parameter die URL der im Frame gewünschten Seite ran.

Wenn Seite 2 aufgerufen und geladen wurde, lese die URL aus und ändere die Seite in dem Frame.

Wenn du PHP verfügbar hast, ginge das damit natürlich einfacher.


----------



## DrOverflow (16. Juli 2004)

Also wenn ich deine Fragestellung richtig gedeutet habe, dann brauchst du dafür nicht mal JavaScript...
Bei Klick auf den Link von "seite1.htm" möchtest du "seite3.htm" als Frame von "seite2.htm" öffnen?! - das geht ja auch nur mit HTML!

Da "seite2.htm" und "seite3.htm" sowieso ein zusammengehöriges Frameset bilden, reicht es ja aus, wenn du einen Link auf die Hauptseite der beiden Frames machst?! 
(zB seite4.htm besteht aus den Frames seite2.htm und seite3.htm - Link auf seite4.htm). 

lg D;-]c


----------



## Theraen (16. Juli 2004)

Du schreibst am besten in eine Datei ein frameset:

<frameset rows="90,*" border="1">
<frame src="der name der seite1" *name="der name den du brauchst"* >
<frame src="der name der seite2" name="wieder ein neuer name">
</frameset>

in der detei wo dein link steht schreibst du nun beim link:
<a href="url" *target="der name den du im frameset einer seite zugeordnet hast ( je nachdem welchen du wählst erscheint es dann in diesem frame)"* >blah</a>

hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------

